# Betta not eating bloodworms



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello fellow enthusiasts,

I must say that I have become obsessed by this forum; turning to this source for research relating to a desired question of interest. For this, I am appreciative.

On a more serious note, I got 'Top Fin Freeze Dried Bloodworms' for my betta today. I have read that such food is a nice treat, so why not spoil it, hey??
I have given it 2-3 pieces of bloodworm but it isn't eating any. The betta does eat the regular pellets though.
Will it eat bloodworms soon (because it is new to its diet), or is it not interested?

Thank you in advance,

Parsa


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Bettas can out-finicky Morris the Cat! New foods usually get the 'patooie' the first few tries. Once they figure out 'Hey, it's food!' even though it feels funny in the mouth, they become greedy monsters doing their best to convince you they are perpetually starving!

Keep trying, he will eventually taste it for no other reason than it is there.


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow,
Interesting!!

I was assuming that bloodworms would be instant attractions to Bettas, primarily because everyone here has had huge success with them. But anyways, I guess it all comes down to trial and error 

Thanks so much Sprire42. Much appreciated.


----------



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

Dont feel left out. My betta wont even touch bloodworms right now, I keep putting them in the tank he looks at them then just swims away, seems that my ghost shrimp and corys like them though hehe.

Nick


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Its ok if your betta doesnt eat the bloodworm at first. Its normal! But if you really want him to like bloodworm, try not to feed him for 1-2 day then feed him bloodworm on the next scheduled feeding. Ive tried it before with my betta and it worked! 

Warning though...If he started to like bloodworm, surely he'll crave for it...:lol:

Good luck!!! :fish:


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the input Andy, Sambi.
Much appreciated.


----------

